# Save our trails!



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Is that from the American Horse Council?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes it is.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for posting it, I'll be sure to check it out and send my rep an email


----------

